# Optoma HD20 Set Up Help



## butterfykiss004 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm getting my husband Optoma HD20 projector. Need recommandents for audio equipment and screen. Thanks


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

What's your budget 
What's the room size
And what a great wife


----------



## butterfykiss004 (Dec 15, 2012)

Room is 1400 square feet. With screen and all the audio equipment the max $950. I like a electric screen so I can keep it up when I'm not using it. We use playstation and media center from computer


----------



## butterfykiss004 (Dec 15, 2012)

Was thinking of a elite screen. But if there is a better brand that works to. Not sure size of screen. At least 100"


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

You can keep a manual screen up as well and will save you about 100 on Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_1_6?k=elite+screens&sprefix=elite+
Is the projector part of the 950?


----------



## butterfykiss004 (Dec 15, 2012)

No projector is seperate. $950 max for the rest of the stuff I need (audio and screen)


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright you could get the (manual) screen for about $100 on Amazon
Now got about $850 left
You could get a onkyo TX nr609 for $269.00 on accessories 4 less and use the remaining almost 600 dollars on speakers.
You could get the Onkyo TX NR709 for $449 on A4L and have about 400 for speakers.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

They have Klipsch open box not sure if that's something your interested in WF-34 icon tower speakers for 183.00. Normal retail is 599.00 on Newegg.com


----------



## butterfykiss004 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok sorry if this is a stupid question. Do I need a receiver or can I make it work withouot one?


----------



## butterfykiss004 (Dec 15, 2012)

Also would a sound bar not be good enough?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

butterfykiss004 said:


> Ok sorry if this is a stupid question. Do I need a receiver or can I make it work withouot one?


You don't sound stupid at all..the onkyo would be your reciever ..and a sound bar is not necessary personally


----------



## butterfykiss004 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks !!


----------

